# Web Easy Pro password protection



## graham.bowyer (Sep 10, 2012)

I am considering buying Web Easy Pro 9 to build a website. I need to password protect a part of the site (or sub-site). Does anyone know what is possible in this software.
Thanks


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF. :smile:

I am no expert when it comes to webdesign but Web Easy do have a password protection function. 
You can read more about it here: How to password protect web pages created with Web Easy Professional?

Hope this helps.


----------

